# Alfine making funny noises... is it wrecked?



## smokey0066 (Nov 9, 2005)

I got about 100 miles on my alfine now and i think i have a problem. I'm not sure if this was a problem initially because I honestly only rode the bike in 1 - 3 roaming around snow/mud stuff but now alot of the snow is gone and I can really get some speed on the pugs and I've started using some of the higher gears. No matter how much I adjust the cable I can't get gears 5, 6, 7 to shift right. Seems like these gears don't shift as smoothly or quietly and if I back pedal in these gears it is noisy. When I go forward it seems fine, no grinding but if I backpedal its not cool so I try not to stop pedaling in these gears to reduce any grinding or whatever its doing or I'll shift down into 3/4 to coast since these gears remain silent. 

Any thoughts/ideas? I feel like I should tear down my new hub and clean/grease it up. Maybe theres some crud leftover during manufacturing?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

It's supposed to make noises when you backpedal in some of the gears. Just make sure the yellow lines are good and everything should be OK.

Drew


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

there's no need for backpedaling, as far as I know.
I'll do some backpedaling on mine, and listen very carefully.
I have a SG-501.
I've noticed that 6th gear is very sensetive to cable (mis)adjustment. Strange click and tick noises whn the cable is just a little of.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

I have sg-500 and*sg-501, both makes "clicking" noise when backpedalling (gear 5-8).

But if i understand correct, its normal noise. http://www.hubstripping.com/shimano-inter8/shimano-nexus-inter-8-identification-ge.pdf

Babelfish transate: 
An easy clicking noise in the 8-Gang-Nabe is caused by pawls, which are not latched. We developed our hubs in such a way that no free-wheel with scolded between two courses develops, even if the hub is not correctly adjusted 100%. The pawl of the lower course is thus still available, if the higher course is not yet latched. This clicking in the 8-Gang-Nabe is a large safety plus. With some 8-Gang-Naben you can hear a clicking of the pawls. These clicking noises can likewise hear you, if them the 8-Gang-Nabe without In 4. or a higher course backwards step resignation brake.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Mine has been making all kinds of weird noises. It got much noisier after I flushed the grease and put ATF in there. 

I've been riding it two years. Between the noises and the sloppy feeling back there, I don't trust it not to blow up at any minute, but it keeps going.


----------



## SmilMick (Apr 9, 2006)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> Mine has been making all kinds of weird noises. It got much noisier after I flushed the grease and put ATF in there.
> 
> I've been riding it two years. Between the noises and the sloppy feeling back there, I don't trust it not to blow up at any minute, but it keeps going.


That sucks man. how is performance effected? Does it shift ok still?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> Mine has been making all kinds of weird noises. It got much noisier after I flushed the grease and put ATF in there....


Re-dip it? If you can adjust a hub's bearing cones and remove a snap-ring it's very easy to do. Helps to have a bench-mounted vise or four hands (a helper).


----------

